# Wolves.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2018/11/16/house-votes-delist-gray-wolf/2024000002/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well it should be in the hands of the states and not the fed govt

hope we get a wolf season again,would still like to get one of them pelts for the man cave


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you don't get a handle on them then you're in a heap of trouble. We now have a NBL (no bag limit) on them 12 months of the year here where I live.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang politicians could have taken care of this issue long ago, if they weren't worried about their own hides. Now they're real brave with boots shoved into their hind quarters on the way out the door.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup wolves are down right bad news . We've had a couple sightings here on the prairie in the last 2 weeks and a I hope to bump into one again this winter , Could very well have one get tangled in a snare but Im afraid my lightweight breakaways wont hold him .

The Alberta Govt caught some flack recently for a heli gunship wolf cull they conducted a couple years ago , took out 600 in the northern part of the province but only recently was discovered that they never retrieved a single one . Thats where the problem arose , trappers upset at the waste .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if government is involved it would have wasted more for them to land and retrieve them/

wasting is the one and ONLY thing any government is good for.

there is NO number that the antis will be happy with . WHY? because saving the wolf is not the goal. ending hunting is . actually total removal of a means for the pop to protect themselves is the ultimate goal. wolves are nothing but a means to that end. YUP! a means to that end.

ANTIS ,do not care about animals, they just hate humans more.

SSS is the only real option for controlling the wolf pops.

just be sure the issue matters to you enough to accept the consequences .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Dang politicians could have taken care of this issue long ago, if they weren't worried about their own hides. Now they're real brave with boots shoved into their hind quarters on the way out the door.


politicians thrive when the sheep are divided . keeps the focus off of them.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Why does every post on this forum seem to go into a political rant? I was merely sharing the news that we may be able to hunt wolves again. Unfortunately, instead of being happy at the prospect of hunting, we have drug this down to the anti and political black hole. Don't get me wrong, I do feel the same way about a lot of the information that has been posted, but I am not going to waste my time b*tching about the government or the ant-hunting movement. I vote, therefore I have tried to change the outcome of who is in office. Past that, there is really nothing I or anyone else can do to prevent the government from doing what they want. A person can spend their whole life complaining about the government and how unfair everything is, or they can make the best of the one life they have. To be honest, I am tired of the constant "piss and vinegar" rants where everything is the anti's or governments fault and all of the negativity. I am not as active on this forum as I once was for that reason. I have tried to be more positive in my life and also look at hunting in a positive aspect. That is hard to do here when almost every post turns into a political rant.

Well I hope that some can see the positive outlook on the issue. Good luck hunting gents.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Tater Chip said:


> Why does every post on this forum seem to go into a political rant? I was merely sharing the news that we may be able to hunt wolves again. Unfortunately, instead of being happy at the prospect of hunting, we have drug this down to the anti and political black hole. Don't get me wrong, I do feel the same way about a lot of the information that has been posted, but I am not going to waste my time b*tching about the government or the ant-hunting movement. I vote, therefore I have tried to change the outcome of who is in office. Past that, there is really nothing I or anyone else can do to prevent the government from doing what they want. A person can spend their whole life complaining about the government and how unfair everything is, or they can make the best of the one life they have. To be honest, I am tired of the constant "piss and vinegar" rants where everything is the anti's or governments fault and all of the negativity. I am not as active on this forum as I once was for that reason. I have tried to be more positive in my life and also look at hunting in a positive aspect. That is hard to do here when almost every post turns into a political rant.
> 
> Well I hope that some can see the positive outlook on the issue. Good luck hunting gents.


I guess some just feel more strongly about a subject then you do.

there is no "positive" outlook on the issue . I know you don't agree ,YET but I suspect you'll get there in time. till then ,happy hunting to you also.

here in Idaho we had wolves pushed on us 25 years ago and regardless of "being able to hunt them" they have decimated our elk herds and continue to do so.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i gun hunt deer in northern Mn where my brother in law has land.it is roughly 50 miles south of canada.

there are so many wolves up there that in the last three years between four of us hunting we have taken 2 deer.

very few show up on game cameras,but we do see lots of wolf sign.

moose used to be fairly plentiful in that area also,but the wolves have pretty much depleted them too.

this year a friend of mine was hunting about an hour and half north of the town i live in in central Mn.

one of the members of his hunting party could get out of his stand at the end of the day because of the pack of wolves that were hanging out around him(in sight of his stand).he tried shooting over them to disperse them,but that didnt work.he ended up calling the other members of his party and they had to come in with four wheelers and chase them off.

yup,wolves are just friendly little critters that wont harm you or other animals,they just want to be loved and left alone.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Here sometimes the fish and game folks hunt them and they rretreve the hides or there would big trouble of wunton waste.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One asinine decision by an activist judge in D.C. appointed by an extremist was all it took to throw the wolf issue into the *political* arena. And, it took a *political* act of Congress to overturn the senseless verdict.

We hunters didn't make wolf hunting *political*.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

bad things happen when good men say nothing!

voting is all well and good but not enough. it does more good to speak about an issue and get hundreds pondering it then for one vote.

could just be that by speaking out thousands may vote who would not have , simply because issue didn't concern them and never even occurred to them to think about it.

I totally get that some do not like to discuss such things .

I respect that is your right and would not force you to do so.

however you have no right to ask others not to.

easy solution &#8230; if a thread or post is to political for you , simply pass over it .

you have the right to engage or not.

please ,forgive us for being passionate about issues that affect our way of life.

not all are content to bury heads in sand


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

kiyote said:


> bad things happen when good men say nothing!
> 
> voting is all well and good but not enough. it does more good to speak about an issue and get hundreds pondering it then for one vote.
> 
> ...


Kiyote,

I never asked you to not discuss how you want to, I simply made a statement. Hard to pass over a thread that I started. I too am passionate about some issues. Don't ever think I bury my head in the sand. I have gone to more wildlife commission meetings than I care to remember, voicing my opinion on hunting issues, fighting the good fight. It's easy to post distaste for government and laws on a forum. It's another thing to put in the leg work (not saying you don't). I get it, really I do, the government is not our friend. I merely pointed out that the government or a political back drop is quick to be drawn on any hunting law related issues, kind of redundant as we all know who is to blame without it being said. I am not calling you out in any way. I think the issue here is that I to have a distaste for the government and all of the B.S. that goes along with it, so much so that I don't really want to mention it or have it be the basis of my daily discussions. To each their own, freedom of speech. I value your opinions and appreciate your steadfastness pertaining to these issues.


----------

